# Craftsman mdl. 113.228160 lathe



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 12" Craftsman lathe mdl. # 113.228160 new out of the box. I discovered the spindle was out .015". I had it checked at a local machine shop and they found it was manufactured this way. In addition, the #1 morse taper bore is off even more! 

There are new spindles out there but I'm afraid they all may have been machined that way.

Has anyone run into this problem? I hate to give up on a new lathe!:sad:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Take it back to Sears and get a new one. Have it checked- if it's out also, get the shop to write down what is wrong. Take that one back and get your money back and buy something else. The forum folks will steer you in the right direction.
BTW, Sears has all their tools made by contract manufacturers. If you look around, you will probably find the Sears lathe is like another brand. I have also found Sears will change a couple of things so all parts from the OEM won't interchange so you have to buy those parts from Sears.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I had that sears lathe and it was the biggest piece of crap I had ever used. First problem I had was I couldn't get the headstock and tailstock to line up with the same problem you are having. Second problem is it is a tube lathe which doesn't give you much stabliity. The lathe is mostly for doing spindles. The #1 MT is hard to find accessories for and if you upgrade later nothing you buy will fit the other lathe as they are mostly MT 2. I never did get it work even with my friend who was a machinest for 35 yrs. I bought mine used trying to save money. Well didn't save any and it ended up at the metal recycling place. I would get your money back and look at a Jet, Delta, Nova, etc. You'll be money ahead in the long run.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

John,


Thank you for responding.

This lathe is 30 years old. Returning it would be out of the question don't you think.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Bernie,

My brother-in-law got it in 1982 as a Xmas present and never took it out of the box. He gave it to me for free so I don't have anything invested. I think I'll take your advice and look for something else.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

FYI...I ordered a new shaft on line. It is within .001.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You are lucky! I used to do gun work. I hated Sears firearms as you couldn't always get parts.


----------



## jeremylinot (Jun 5, 2009)

anniekirk said:


> John,
> 
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> ...


LOL, sorry but that just cracked me up. :sarcastic:
It never fails that what seems to be a great deal inevitably craps out...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jeremylinot said:


> LOL, sorry but that just cracked me up. :sarcastic:
> It never fails that what seems to be a great deal inevitably craps out...


??? John got a working unused lathe for the price of a $45 part and a bit of work! I have changed those spindles.. not that hard! Where is the "craps out" part?


----------



## jeremylinot (Jun 5, 2009)

I had responded before seeing that he had found the part. 

That turns out to be an awesome deal for him. If it had been me the replacement part would have cost more than a replacement lathe.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jeremylinot said:


> If it had been me the replacement part would have cost more than a replacement lathe.


Yep, Jeremy.. think we've all been there! Or just as bad, it's no longer available.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

I have the same lathe, which I will be putting up for sale soon. I use a neighbor's old Delta 46-400. Once I complete the building of my shop I will be looking for a nice lathe for retirement.


----------



## michaeleshepherd1971 (2 mo ago)

anniekirk said:


> Bernie, My brother-in-law got it in 1982 as a Xmas present and never took it out of the box. He gave it to me for free so I don't have anything invested. I think I'll take your advice and look for something else.


 I turned mine into an 8 inch sanding disc using the included faceplate. Also using #1 Morse taper buffing spindle made a great buffing station.


----------



## michaeleshepherd1971 (2 mo ago)

pgwisn said:


> I have the same lathe, which I will be putting up for sale soon. I use a neighbor's old Delta 46-400. Once I complete the building of my shop I will be looking for a nice lathe for retirement.


Headstock with 8 inch faceplate makes a great sanding disc.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @michaeleshepherd1971

Michael this thread was last added to in 2014. You may or may not receive a reply.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Michael,


----------

